# Upcoming Release Schedule



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks to Harry from Warseer for this one:



> Feb - Harad
> March - Vampire Counts
> April - Birthday releases
> May - Daemons
> ...


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

whats birthday releases ? my birthdays in april i want to know


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Dreading the Space Marines.

:scratchhead:


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Whats mortal chaos? Is it for 40k or fantasy? April is the 25th Anniversary of Warhammer Fantasy so they are doing special events.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

are you fucking kidding me? theyre killing us with this kind of release schedule..


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

All those people that are woried about the SM dex can just use the old one if they dont like the new one.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I can hear Dark Elder plays weeping I really can. What is with this? Are they only intending on doing a Dark Eldar Codex every 5 years or every other edition or something? Is it any reason why nobody plays them. Who wants to play a Army whos Codex was around before some players were even born.


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I like the Daemons one, I don't like the rulebook or the space marine one.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Master Kashnizel said:


> All those people that are woried about the SM dex can just use the old one if they dont like the new one.


 
If only that were the case. If I could still use the old Chaos Space Marine Codex, then I'd definitely still be playing with 'em.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Jacobite said:


> I can hear Dark Elder plays weeping I really can. What is with this? Are they only intending on doing a Dark Eldar Codex every 5 years or every other edition or something? Is it any reason why nobody plays them. Who wants to play a Army whos Codex was around before some players were even born.


 
Now you knwo how ork players feel after ten years we finally get an update. Same with dark eldar. I'm really dreading that SM release but the Vampire COunts are what I can't wait for. :good:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Don't worry morfang I was rooting for a new Ork Dex with you about 3 years ago.


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

at least most of the other armies have a proper codex, the blood angels got the 'cheap' mans idea of a 'codex', i personaly dont like the current layout because when 5th comes out almost every current codex and expansion(cities of death and Apoc)will be rendered obsolete


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

space wolves waiting for new codex for decades


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> I can hear Dark Elder plays weeping I really can. What is with this? Are they only intending on doing a Dark Eldar Codex every 5 years or every other edition or something? Is it any reason why nobody plays them. Who wants to play a Army whos Codex was around before some players were even born.


Its not the codex thats really the issue, its the mini's, they were ok for their time, but now? :no:


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

40rending said:


> at least most of the other armies have a proper codex, the blood angels got the 'cheap' mans idea of a 'codex', i personaly dont like the current layout because when 5th comes out almost every current codex and expansion(cities of death and Apoc)will be rendered obsolete


Why will they become obsolete?


----------



## Master Kashnizel (Jan 5, 2008)

Yeah Apocalypse is an expansion not a dex. Sure they have rules for battle formations but that isn't what Apoc is about it's about getting a shit load of models on the table.


----------



## delta13 (Feb 10, 2008)

i ghave heard rumors that another DOW expansion will be released almost immediatly after souls storm which will include tyranid...anyone eslse heard this?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

No but if its true then a lot of people will be very happy. That said it would be very hard to keep something that big under wraps.


----------



## mydogbitfulgrim (Feb 25, 2008)

GW's release shedules have never made much sense. as others have pointed out, they seem to overlook some armies for nearly a decade like blood angels and dark eldar. yet they bring out fruity expansions every other month. it's annoying! :angry:


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

delta13 said:


> i ghave heard rumors that another DOW expansion will be released almost immediatly after souls storm which will include tyranid...anyone eslse heard this?


I'd heard that Soulstorm will be the last update for Dawn of War. Tyranids are being saved for Dawn of War 2 since they'll need a new graphics engine to do justice to the hordes of gribblies running around.

I'd expect Dawn of War 2 this autumn/winter at the earliest since it's the biggest release period for computer games.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

Oh yeahh, I forgot there were other f^cking armies for 40k besides marines... What with them being a biyearly release nowadays and no others. /sarcasm


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Oh yeahh, I forgot there were other f^cking armies for 40k besides marines... What with them being a biyearly release nowadays and no others. /sarcasm


I completely agree Wrath, but lets be fair, its not biyearly. It just happens to be a lot more often than other armies that need support far more.

TBH, i dont think GW need to support marines much, since people will buy them no matter what.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

40rending said:


> at least most of the other armies have a proper codex, the blood angels got the 'cheap' mans idea of a 'codex', i personaly dont like the current layout because when 5th comes out almost every current codex and expansion(cities of death and Apoc)will be rendered obsolete


What's wrong with a "cheap" man's idea of a "codex"? Dude, if I can get something off GW for free then I am ALL for it. For the love of God though, can GW hit something on the dart board for codex release besides Marines, Marines, more Marines, and random army?


----------



## Baby Eating Bishop (Feb 29, 2008)

i think the big armies now are orks and marines and guard (heretic guard)

ive seen

loads of marien players
several ork players
loads of guards / heretic guards
2-3 of each DE/Nids/necs/tau
not many chaos players


----------



## d'hargetezan (Mar 1, 2008)

didn't the space marines just come out with a codex? Well, that just stinks. Chaos players have a hard enough time fighting the IG without the Space Marines getting yet another chance to become overbalanced.


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

The space marine codex came out in 2004. Meaning that the logical armies that need and update are in this order... Space Wolves, Dark Eldar, Necrons, Inquisition, Space Marines. If they concentrated a little bit less on LotR then they could bring all these codexs out in a year although only two have been released this year 4 were released last year to 40k's two (And apocalypse expansion) and Warhammer Fantasy's two!


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

5th ed codex
mariens codex
Dark eldar Imperial guard space wolves no particular order


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

> Meaning that the logical armies that need and update are in this order... Space Wolves, Dark Eldar, Necrons, Inquisition, Space Marines


The logical order would put the D Eldar first


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Are Dark Eldar older than Space Wolves? If so I stand corrected.:blush:


----------



## Unit_046984 (Jan 9, 2008)

!WOW! 

That infomation is the best thing i've heard so far this year.

I just hope they don't ruin any of the decent Space Marine rules.

But still !WOW!


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

angels of fire said:


> Are Dark Eldar older than Space Wolves? If so I stand corrected.:blush:


It looks like Wolves were in 2000 and Dark Eldar in 2001, but all the rumors point to DE being the next big army release either late this year or early next.

Panda is right though... the DE minis are what really need work.
Let's hope the "delay" with DE is because they are going to give them the attention they need.

Of course, I'll believe it when I see them really starting to pump them up with previews, etc.

Maybe if GW put a little more effort into something other than Marines, players would be more inclined to disperse from them.


----------



## Death Shroud (Mar 1, 2008)

DarthIbis said:


> It looks like Wolves were in 2000 and Dark Eldar in 2001, but all the rumors point to DE being the next big army release either late this year or early next.
> 
> Panda is right though... the DE minis are what really need work.
> Let's hope the "delay" with DE is because they are going to give them the attention they need.
> ...



I thought Dark Eldar were the 2nd codex released from 3rd edition 40k. That would make their codex around '98. 2001 is probably the updated version of it with the wyche army rules, I wouldn't consider it a NEW codex though.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I was fully under the impression that the DE were the second army to get a 3rd ed codex after marines, or possibly third after the orks too.

I definitely thought the SW were after them. I'm ignoring the update stamps as not conting though, so that may be where we divirge. Or i might just be wrong.

The thing is though, the space wolf players get all the benefits from constant marine updates to the model range, as well as decent FW support, and the 13th company boost for eye of terror.

Thats why I'd put the DE first, as well as the fact that I think their codex was older.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

There are many factors beyond the age of a codex that determines when it gets redone.

Not many people play dark eldar; more play SW. That's a major factor.

The DE codex works. You can buy the book off the shelf and some (ugly) models and play games with it. The SW codex does not work at all well because it was designed for the 3rd ed marine codex. We are talking about having a 5th ed marine codex soon. Even now you do need to get the download "faq" to make the SW list make sense with the current list, but it won't work at all with a wargear-free 5th ed style codex.

Personally, I think that they could do a SW codex soon and it would make complete sense to do so. There is a big following of SW players who want the book and who will have no viable list to use at all once the next marine codex appears.

We know there is a new DE book coming. Jervis and others have said so. Jes Goodwin is rumoured to be working on the range, which is a great sign. DE remain an entirely playable army though, while some others aren't. GW doesn't want to turn SW players away from the game by making their army unuseable.


----------



## DarthIbis (Aug 20, 2007)

Death Shroud said:


> I thought Dark Eldar were the 2nd codex released from 3rd edition 40k. That would make their codex around '98. 2001 is probably the updated version of it with the wyche army rules, I wouldn't consider it a NEW codex though.


I believe that is true, but the "Second Edition" DE codex (the current one), which was only an update, was from '01 (at least that's what it says on the title page.)

So, yeah, it's not really a "new" codex, but I guess it's a bit more up to date than the SW one.

Nevertheless, they are both almost a decade old.


----------



## FarseerNo3 (Mar 7, 2008)

there are actually 2 versions of the space wolf codex and there are some points differences in a rune staff


----------



## fatboy955 (Feb 24, 2008)

Does anyone know if Space Wolves Codex is being done this year?


----------



## Pariah Mk.231 (Mar 2, 2008)

Dark Eldar are indeed the oldest codex still around, they were the other army released with Marines in the core box, and their codex was released around the same time, which was back in '98.
Marine players recently got the Dark Angels codex, and the Blood Angels PDF, so I think Space Wolves can wait until AFTER Dark Eldar get their new book and models ... or they could just put up with a PDF codex if they want to be impatient. 

I've got a suspicion that Inquisitors will get the current Chaos treatment, and all be rolled into an "Inquisitor" codex, that will have Grey Knights, Sisters, Death Watch and Inquisitorial Troopers all in one.
Necrons really just need an update to bring them in line with 5th ed, as their list is already quite good. A new codex for them may see the loss of "We'll Be Back" and replaced with "Feel No Pain", which will annoy ALOT of Necron players.
Likewise, Marines and Guard just need to be brought up to date as well, they play fine, but some of their wargear will be going bye-bye. They'll see combat squads and full 10 man squads coming back to them, as well as possibly facing Scouts becoming Elite (which I think was a friggin stupid idea "I know, let's make the new recruits more important then an actual battle brother, and as important as a dreadnought!!!").

Nid players should fear the release of a new codex, they'll probably lose MOST of their options that make their armies unique.
The mutable genus table will probably become something like how Flashgitz buy their gun upgrades, each unit having an option to upgrade to a different unit type.
I wouldn't be too surprised if their basic Troop choice became "Gaunts" and you just paid the points to make them one of the 3 normal gaunt types (including gargoyles).


----------



## Tau Chaotix (Mar 1, 2008)

arnt you forgeting an army..TAU!!! they never get anything new, well, only box fulls of existing stuff in differant battle formations. Come on GW get releasing new Tau minis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! or even better, a tank/vehicle which doesnt get broken by auto cannons, and can last more than 10 seconds in a battle (although land raiders dont last long(againt tau))


-Olek.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Tau got a new codex about 2 years back and a whole host of new mini's with it. They won't need one for a good 3 or 4. The problems with their vechiles arn't unique to them, they are a system wide problem (if you could even call it a problem), those can be cleared up with the release of 5th edition.

And Pariah I totally agree with you about Scouts, if they are put in the Elites catagory then we will almost never see them. The only time they will be seen is in Themed armies and there they will be fighting with the likes of Dreads and Termiantors. Incredably stupid idea.


----------



## VonCarlstein (Mar 7, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> The thing is though, the space wolf players get all the benefits from constant marine updates to the model range, as well as decent FW support, and the 13th company boost for eye of terror.


Alot of the marine updates do not really benefit SW players. Consider that SW players have no access to any of the special abilities of HQ choices (Litanies of Hate, Rites of Battle, expanded psychic powers), have their own entries for scouts, 'assault' and 'tactical' marines (Blood Claws and Grey Hunters respectively), a variant of bike squadrons and Devastator squads, and a completely separate and incompatible armory. What exactly do Wolves get from redone SM codecii? New Drop Pod rules and whatever minor changes to Vehicles occur.

These changes could really be handles as codex 'updates' much as the Dark Eldar wych update someone was talking about previously.

Regardless though from talking to the guys at the local GW store DE are coming before Wolves since the 13th company was our '4th edition update'


----------

